# How many Clomid days?



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Girls 
Sudden panic while googleing..started my first cycle of Clomid on Thursday (CD2) and took 4 pills and my last one was yesterday (CD5) as directed on the packet but should it not be 5 pills per cycle

I was taken them in the morning so probably too late to take another one now and noone is at the clinic as it bank holiday...ARRGH

Any advice please? I know you have to go by what the packet says but I'm worried it was a typo or something?! 

Thank you xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Emma, yes its 5 pills per cycle! Days 2-6 on my cycle, start days can vary.... I think supposed to take at same time every day but maybe best to take final pill today even if it is a few hours late??
Let me know what you do and whether it works!!
Good luck! 
x


----------



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Beany,
Thank you for your reply, I didnt take another pill yesterday as the packet says take on 2-5, I have been given 3 months worth and there is 12 pills in the packet-so 4 per cycle. Hmmmpp Im annoyed now, spose I couldnt hold much hope for this month?! 
I've got my day 10 scan on Friday so I will ask the nurse then, maybe the 4 pills could be enough? I have pains in my right ovary for the last 3 days so Im hoping they are doing something! 
Have you every heard of people only having 4 per cycle for any reason? 
Are you in Clomid at the moment? 
Good luck with everything xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Emma
Honestly no, I've not heard of taking 4 per cycle but I'm sure there will be a reason for it for you?!
Hope the scan goes well on friday, fingers crossed they work  
I'm at end of 2nd clomid month and my cycle has gone from short to long, its driving me insane since I've always been pretty consistent! Anyway its going to be another weekend with night sweats and strange dreams for me - have you had any side effects yet?
Take care
xx


----------



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello,

So I rang the Clinic this morning to confirm my scan for tomorrow and asked the nurse about why I was only told to take 4 tablets instead of 5 she said 'every clinic has differant protocol and that was theirs'. So although its strange at least I know it wasn't a mistake. 

I guess I will know tomorrow if it worked but I suppose they must have success's on 4 pills otherwise they wouldn't perscribe it surely? But I don't understand why they seem to be the only clinic to be doing in differently?! 

How annoying that Clomid had made your cycles longer! Mine range from 40-100 days and before I started Metformin I didn't have any AF at all! How you tested this month or has AF shown up? Are you being tracked through your cycles or not?
I didn't have much in the way of side effects, a couple of days of hot flushes and I did have a few vivid dreams about other men!     But none of the horrendous mood swings I was dreading! 
Will update tomorrow xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiya
Dreams about other men?! That's funny, I can't usually remember my dreams all I know is I'm always grateful to wake up!
Wow, that's some date range for your cycles! I'm only a few days later than usual and have been going insane, I think I would have gone insane if I had your cycles! Although I guess it's what you get used to, which in your case is none! 
AF finally showed up for me today, I tested again yesterday to stop my mind wandering and was kind of relieved it finally started! Now all I've got to do is remember to start taking tablets again tomorrow... and get fingers crossed again.
I only had scans on my first cycle, that was really short and I was caught off guard when on my day 9 scan (day 10 was a saturday-your clinic is normal for that at least!) the nurse said it looked like I'd ovulate over the weekend - and I did! I tested for ovulation from day 10 this cycle but didn't get a positive because I only had a pack of 5 - I thought I was doing it wrong but I was just too early arghhh! Determined to get it right this month!
Well good luck tomorrow, hopefully there will be at lease one folly growing nicely and then you're off on your clomid adventure!
Speak soon
xx


----------



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Beany,

Just a quick update, had my day 10 scan today and I have 2 follicles! One 9mm on the right and one 12mm on the left!!! Nurse said I should ov on Wednesday which will be CD15, she also said my womb lining was looking perfect. I'm so happy! 
Was convinced nothing would have happened especially having only taken the 4 tablets, even the nurse was shocked as my cycles were so long she had warned me it would take a couple of month to start working..so pleased she was wrong!  
Good luck with your next cycle, I hope the side effect aren't to bad for you this month.
Speak soon xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

2 follys that's a fab result!! Makes you wonder why most people start on 5 tablets if 4 can  do the trick! So no prize for guessing what you'll be up to this weekend?? (  ! )
I feel really hopeful for you on clomid, altho I should  for top score on your day 21 blood test first! 
Have a great weekend, i hope your side effects wear off soon... mine should start tonight arghh!!
 xx


----------

